# My son's hedgehog has started to smell bad..



## spotty1d (Jun 29, 2011)

and he did not before . His name is Hedgie...and is a lil over 2 yrs old...about 2 months ago, he started to reek...cleaned his cage...nothing out of the ordanary...we spot clean it 2x a day clean whole thing 1x a week and never had a prob.before? Any thoughts? We started to give him more baths to combat the smell...but it's not helping much...now after reading about dry skin and all , worried we might be causing more problems...we use the carefresh, and he has a fleece "house" that now gets rotated with 2 other houses cause they smell soo bad before the week is up...any thought would be helpful! Thanks in advance...spotty1d


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Did you change the food?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Does his body smell or is it just his poop or urine? Either way, unless you have changed his food or treats, a vet visit is in order because he could have an infection causing the smell.


----------



## spotty1d (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks, I'll call the vet in am , and will update what the issue was.Thanks so much.


----------



## spotty1d (Jun 29, 2011)

Vet thinks it was an u.t.i so armed with meds...we have been treating for 5 days and smell is decreasing....the vet thinks the extra baths made the problem worse....but Hedgie seems better, and smells a lil better too....
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Glad to hear he's feeling (& smelling) better! Thanks for the update!!


----------

